# 2010 Gary Fisher Road Bikes



## krtassoc

I've seen the article at Velo News (http://www.velonews.com/article/93023/kelly-benefit-representing-on-new-gary-fisher-carbon-road) about the new Fisher Cronus - and have seen the ad in the most recent print edition of this publication as well - but have been unable to find any other information about the 2010 Fisher Cronus. Likewise, there is nothing yet on the Fisher website about the 2010 carbon road models (http://fisherbikes.com/).

Anybody have any information about the 2010 Fisher road bikes like price, specfications, etc.

Thanks


----------



## MarvinK

According to the 900g claim in that article, that's lighter than a 5 series Madone and pretty similar to a 6 series. I hope they get updated paint for 2010... Not a fan of the 09 Fisher paint jobs.


----------



## bikerumor

Check here:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/07/28/2010-gary-fisher-road-bikes/

Not only is it light, it's supposedly stiffer than the new Trek Madone!


----------



## Sojourneyman

See also

http://www.velonews.com/article/96114/gary-fisher-s-new-road-line-aims-for--race-utility-

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/tech-feature-gary-fisher-road-launch

Looks like Fisher came out to play.


----------



## lalahsghost

Those fisher bikes are hot as anything else on the market right now. The racer/utility features are fantastic, and fisher has shown he can conjure up some great ideas. Glad to see the cross bikes too.


----------



## crumjack

I had a chance to ride the Cronus today. Granted it was a parking lot spin in my running shoes with the seatpost too low. 

From that limited experience, it feels like it will be a great bike. The massive bottom bracket with BB90 is impressive. Good road feel, not the dead at all, and very stable. The shop owner said he likes it better than the 5 series Madone. He also thinks this may be available as a frameset as well...

I'm planning on getting a new ride next spring and this is now on my short list. I haven't found a geo sheet but it looks like it will suit me.


----------



## MarvinK

I wish they did Project One. My Madone 6 will be here tomorrow or Tuesday, so I guess I wouldn't buy one anyways... but the Fisher paint jobs just don't do it for me. I made the right choice for me, but if you're looking for a crit bike or performance road bike with fenders, it seems like the Fishers are a no brainer.


----------



## crumjack

MarvinK said:


> I wish they did Project One. My Madone 6 will be here tomorrow or Tuesday, so I guess I wouldn't buy one anyways... but the Fisher paint jobs just don't do it for me. I made the right choice for me, but if you're looking for a crit bike or performance road bike with fenders, it seems like the Fishers are a no brainer.


I hear you on the paint. I like the paint schemes on the Fisher carbons but my team usually does a buy with Giant at crazy prices. The TCR paint is nice but the geo is iffy for me. I'm a punter when it comes to racing so the Defy would be fine from a performance standpoint but they don't speak to me in the looks department...


----------



## mtbkr1030

*Fisher Cronus Pro*

I ordered mine today. It should arrive in 3 weeks or so. I'm almost thinking about going up to the SRAM Model............Hmmm. I will let you know.

Tom:thumbsup: ut: ut: ut:


----------



## tamen00

I ordered mine yesterday also... went with the Chronos Ultimate... now I need to find cool carbon fenders for it...


----------



## mtbkr1030

*Cronus Ultimate!!!!!!!!!!*

I just got my new GF Cronus Ultimate today and all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This bike rocks. I have been without my last road bike for a week and a half and usually I feel like I'm starting all over again after being off it for so long, but with the Cronus it felt like I hadn't missed a day of riding. The thing climbs like a goat and super fast and smooth on the down hill sections. It was almost a 100 degrees here in Thousand Oaks, CA today and it was even smokey from the fires , but I couldn't sit and stare at the bike in my garage. When I got home from my ride I felt like I had only gone around the block. I actually rode about 22 miles. 

I am TOTALLY satisfied with my purchase, so get out there and get one for yourself. 

Thanks Gary for doing it right again!! I also just ordered the new GF Superfly Single Speed frame. It should be here soon. I'm in HEAVEN!!!

Tom


----------



## wrshultz

*Cronus Ultimate*

mtbkr1030 - Post some pics of your new ride!


----------



## mtbkr1030

I don't know how to post them through this forum. Help!!! I see an icon to insert an image, but it's asking for a url. Send me your email and I'll send you some pics. getting ready to take her out for a spin in a few.

Tom
[email protected]


----------



## tamen00

I received my chronos ultimate last Tuesday also... It rides really nice... is very stiff, looks good and is a sweeeet bike!! 

I have about 175 miles on it and the first couple of problems have come up. First off the bottom bracket bearings are creaking like crazy... so much that I can not stand to ride the bike. Come to find out, they really do not press in and have a lot of play... so Fisher is trying to figure it out. The next item is the rear wheel... something really wrong there... I have had horrible experiences with bontrager stuff in the past but tried it again... my mistake. The rear wheel flexes so much you can really hear it hitting the brake pads in out of the saddle efforts... took me a while to isolate the issue. I put other wheels in and not a problem (the front wheel is super stiff though!!)

Overall I am happy with the performance of the bike, it rides so nice!! however for this much money I am really disappointed with having to deal with all this in the first week... what a pain


----------



## mtbkr1030

tamen,

I have also had the same problem with the creaking issue. I didn't have it for the first two short rides, but the last 2 rides it has gotten worse. I told my local shop and they suggested riding it for a little while and then bringing it in for some tightening of the BB. No problems so far or eve with my Bonty wheels. All of my bikes have had Bontrager wheels on them and I have never had an issue at all. Please keep in touch and let me know what other issues you have with your bike.

Tom
[email protected]
571-271-9600


----------



## tamen00

Well, not good to hear you are having the same issue with the creaking. I do not think that tighting the bottom bracket will help. We have pulled it apart, and the bearings fit very loose in the frame. When the crankarms are tightened the arm bottoms on the spindle and you can not go any tighter. There is about 1/8" of side to side play and about 1/16" up and down play in the crankarms. The wavy washer on the red cranks take out some of the play, however there really is no way to tighten everything up anymore. Fisher is working on the problem and sending some spacers/etc to take care of the issue, however I have doubts this will resolve it... but we will see. 

Funny thing you mentioned about the wheels... I have run several sets of bonty wheels in the past and manage to kill them within a couple of months... cracked rims, broken spokes, broken hubshells. They always replace them, no questions asked, but still a pain. The bonty parts were almost the deal breaker for me on this bike, however I have several sets of decent wheels so I figured I would just ride them. I knew I would have issues with the wheels, so really not a surprise there.

I will keep you posted on the resolution to the issue with the creaking bottom bracket... also, let me know if you find something out. I am super happy with the way the bike rides, handles, the fit... It really is an excellent replacement for my scott that I had before... just need to get these couple of items worked out...


----------



## mtbkr1030

I just finished 46 miles a few min's ago and I didn't have as much creaking as the last time. I will continue to update you on the creaks. Please keep in touch and let me know if the spacers help your creaks. I emailed GF directly to tell them about my bike, but I haven't heard back from them as of today.

Tom


----------



## seabiscut88

I think they look great. I work in a shop we have one one floor now haven't sold it yet but close. Be sure to let us know what they do to stop the creaking noise!!!


----------



## mtbkr1030

I like you icon, I just ordered one the same thing on a t-shirt. Have you seen the A&E Biography on Johnny? Very moving! Anyway, back to the bike. Does GF have a lemon law to protect us if the creak persists? I looooooooooooooooove the bike, it handles like a dream and it's smokin' fast. But I won't be able to tolerate the creaking. I don't like to hear anything when I'm riding, besides a little Johnny Cash through my mp3 player. I know it's a bad habit.

Tom


----------



## seabiscut88

Haha Yes I love Johnny. I would assume they would do something for you. They seem to do a pretty good job with taking care of there customers. I will let you know as soon I find anything out but we might be sitting on our bike till the spring. I understand a creaking would drive me NUTS!


----------



## MarvinK

What wheels did the Cronos come with? If it's the standard RXL wheels with white logos, I might be interested...


----------



## tamen00

The bikes come with the RXL wheels with white logos and white spokes, however the front wheel has a proprietary hub.... the hubshell is a little wider, the flanges are taller, and the spokes are laced on the outside. The front wheel will not fit in some forks because the spokes hit the lower legs (the Chronos fork is designed to clear the wheel) We have tried it in several other bikes and it works in BH forks, but not in the other trek frames... hope that helps.

Update on my bike... Gary fisher has been working on the problem. They sent some additional spacers for the crank and the shop installed them. The creaking was gone for the first ride on it, however it was a really really short ride of about 20 miles or so. I will get some miles on it in the next couple of days and see if it comes back.

The bontrager gods hate me... the rear wheels freehub is now skipping occasionally, causing a big pop sound from time to time (happens about 5 or 6 times a ride) and it sounds like the chain is breaking... we pulled the freehub body apart and it appears that one of the parts has a tooth that is partially missing, and kind of distorted.... great.

Anyway, back to the bike... it is FANTASTIC!! I love the way that it rides, sprints, climbs, everything. I have really long legs and a short torso, to the tall, stiff headtube is perfect!! I am 6'2" with a 37" inseam (from floor, not pants) and am on a 58. The seat to handlebar drop is right at 6" with no spacers!! First bike ever that I can ride without having a bunch of spacers under the stem or running a 80-90mm stem!! I am still amazed at the ride quality even with 23c tires (I came off a scott). If the bike did not ride so well, it would have been sold already due to the issues, however I am going to get them figured out and put thousands of miles on this thing!!


----------



## single~minded

Man I want one....I felt up a Ultimate today. I think I can only swing the white Ultegra ride though  



tamen00 said:


> The bikes come with the RXL wheels with white logos and white spokes, however the front wheel has a proprietary hub.... the hubshell is a little wider, the flanges are taller, and the spokes are laced on the outside. The front wheel will not fit in some forks because the spokes hit the lower legs (the Chronos fork is designed to clear the wheel) We have tried it in several other bikes and it works in BH forks, but not in the other trek frames... hope that helps.
> 
> Update on my bike... Gary fisher has been working on the problem. They sent some additional spacers for the crank and the shop installed them. The creaking was gone for the first ride on it, however it was a really really short ride of about 20 miles or so. I will get some miles on it in the next couple of days and see if it comes back.
> 
> The bontrager gods hate me... the rear wheels freehub is now skipping occasionally, causing a big pop sound from time to time (happens about 5 or 6 times a ride) and it sounds like the chain is breaking... we pulled the freehub body apart and it appears that one of the parts has a tooth that is partially missing, and kind of distorted.... great.
> 
> Anyway, back to the bike... it is FANTASTIC!! I love the way that it rides, sprints, climbs, everything. I have really long legs and a short torso, to the tall, stiff headtube is perfect!! I am 6'2" with a 37" inseam (from floor, not pants) and am on a 58. The seat to handlebar drop is right at 6" with no spacers!! First bike ever that I can ride without having a bunch of spacers under the stem or running a 80-90mm stem!! I am still amazed at the ride quality even with 23c tires (I came off a scott). If the bike did not ride so well, it would have been sold already due to the issues, however I am going to get them figured out and put thousands of miles on this thing!!


----------



## MarvinK

I wish the entry-level one was Rival instead of 105.


----------



## tamen00

Well, I think the creaking issue is resolved!!! WOOO HOOO!!! I have about 150 miles since the last fix and not a peep out of the bottom bracket area... what a relief. Fisher sent some spacers for the crank, all the plahy is gone, and it seems to be working. I will see how it goes longterm.

the rear wheel gave up on me last night... freehub only engages part of the time now. Time for the first of many warranties for the bontrager wheels....

Still a SWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!! bike. This things rides so nice and I can not believe the difference... pretty freaking amazing. Any other issues I will post....


----------



## mtbkr1030

Good to hear that that your noise issue has been resolved My creaking has quieted down a little since my 1st ride. I will ask my LBS about the spacers when I bring it in for it's 1st adjustment. As for now I am LOVING the bike. I 'm riding so many more miles now. The geometry is right on and the bike climbs and descends soooooooooooooooooo nice!!!!

I will keep everyone posted on the creaking issue. It seems to only happen in certain gear combinations. 


Now get out there and RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## kramteetop

Any updates on these bikes? Creaking issue? Wheel issues?

Thinking about getting the Ultegra equipped one, selling the components, and putting Force on there...


----------



## mtbkr1030

*Cronus Creak*

No wheel issues at all. I love the bike. However I am still having a few creaking issues. I'm going to bring it into my shop for it's 30 day tune up and see if there is anything that they can do. 
If I were you I would get the Ultimate. It has everything that you want on it and it needs NO upgrades. 

Let me know what you end up getting. I will post a reply after I take it to the shop.

Tom:thumbsup:


----------



## wayneIII

any idea on weight differences between ultimate and pro?


----------



## kdiddy

wayneIII said:


> any idea on weight differences between ultimate and pro?


If posted component spec weights are accurate, it sould be about 1.5 pounds lighter:
350 grams for Red vs Ultegra
almost 200 grams for the wheelset
and another 100 grams or so for other components.


----------



## mtbkr1030

My bike weighed in at 14.5lbs without pedals..............

Ultimate is all SRAM RED, race x lite wheelset, all you will EVER need!
Pro is all ultegra, race wheelset


*Ultimate Specs:*
Frameset
Sizes 45 | 47 | 50 | 52 | 54 | 56 | 58 | 61
Frame	Fisher carbon frame, size- specific layup, E2 integrated headset, BB 90 integrated bottom bracket, asymmetric tube shapes, hidden fender mounts
Fork	Bontrager carbon FCC, carbon E2 1-1/8" - 1-1/2" steerer, wide stance carbon legs, accepts 25mm hub endcaps w/integrated SpeedTrap computer mount
Drivetrain
Shifters	SRAM Red
Front Derailleur	SRAM Red
Rear Derailleur	SRAM Red
Cassette	SRAM Red 11-26 10spd
Bottom Bracket	SRAM Ceramic BB Kit
Wheels
Wheels	Bontrager Race X Lite FCC, wider and taller flanges, 25mm endcaps,outboard J-bend spokes, Bontrager Race X Lite AC tires
Tires	Bontrager Race X Lite AC, 700x23, 120 TPI, folding
Components
Crank Set	SRAM Red 52/38
Saddle	Bontrager RXL Inform, hollow titanium rails, 146mm width
Seatpost	Bontrager Race XXX Lite Carbon, full carbon, infinite adjust Bontrager head
Handlebar	Bontrager Race X Lite Blade Carbon OS
Grips	Bontrager Gel Cork
Stem	Bontrager XXX Lite Carbon OS, 7d rise
Pedals	N/A
Headset	Cane Creek IS8 for E2 Integrated
Brakeset	SRAM Red
Extra	Fisher fender mounts


----------



## wayneIII

really? only 1.5 pounds ligher for the ulitimate vs the pro? THat is a lot of money to spend between the two bikes to only shave off 1.5 pounds if that is the truth. I thought that it would have been closer to 3 lbs?. If it is only 1.5 pounds lighter, i would be more inclined to save 2000-3000 dollars and get the pro. 

This cronus is also very high on my list to buy right now, but here are my hesitations and PLEASE correct me if I am wrong about this: The wheels that come on the bike can ONLY be used on the cronus. I would rather sell the bonty weels as my previous experieces with them (2009 race x lite) required warranty issues for me and many people I know. Bad hubs. However, if I can only sell the wheels to other cronus users...not happening. Im also a bit hesitant about he quality of the carbon (or manufacturing, etc) fisher uses. I have the superfly mtb and it rides like a dream (minus creaking issues), but the carbon is paper thin and I am the only person on my bike team that has not had to warranty the superfly frame for one issue or another. Fisher is cracking down on what they deem to be acceptable as a warranty item these days. Now, if the bike was made in the USA like the superfly 100, i would have ordered it already. 

For those of you that have the bikes already- do you feel like the creaking issues are isolated to your bike, like you just got a bad frame for whatever reason, or do you have the feeling there are some design/ build issues that have not quite been worked out yet? 

kdiddy- where do you have a breakdown of the weight of entire group sets (ultegra vs red)? I have been trying to find this and short of adding up every single piece, have not been able to find it. 

I want to buy this bike, i really do. looks awesome, great bike for pricepoint. At the same time, I have a hard time buying a product I can almost be certain is going to require half a dozen trips to the LBS to get worked out....if ever? 

i already have my 2010 presidio on order...ill let you guys now how that bike turns out!


----------



## mtbkr1030

I just rode 50 + miles this morn without any creaking issues. I have had Bonty wheels on all my mtn and road bikes and I have NEVER had a problem with any of them at all. Still loving my Cronus Ultimate, it climbs like a goat. I have on order the GF Superfly SS frame/fork combo and I will let you know how it rides as soon as I get it. 

Loving my Fisher!

let me know what you decide to get. I too almost bought the Pro model, but I got a killer deal from my local bike shop so that's why I went with the Ultimate. You won't need to upgrade anything on the bike................

Tom


----------



## tamen00

We have resolved the creaking issues on my Ultimate. We added the appropriate spacers, cleaned everything up, and have not heard a sound since. I like this bike more and more every time I ride it. This is my first experience with SRAM red... and it shifts really fast but is a little noisy and unrefined feeling. I am switching it out for Dura ace 7900... but that is just a personal preference thing.

As far as the wheels... I took them off now and am running a different wheelset... and can not sell the RXLs because of the front hub. At least whoever buys this bike from me in a year or so will get a brand new wheelset (the rear wheel has to be replaced already... junky hub that is trashed after a few weeks of riding).

Man... this bike is seriously a rocket... super stiff, rides nice, and handles awesome. I am not disappointed in anyway... even with the issues that I have had. I added a set of deep carbon wheels and it really finished out the package...

As far as the fisher cracking down on the warranty claims... we have started to see that here. I have a friend that purchased a superfly... has been riding it for about 3 or 4 months... and a rock kicked up during a ride last weekend and hit the chainstay. It took a big chunk of carbon out of it... and destroyed the frame. Fisher will not warranty it... but will do a crash replacement for like 20% off of retail or something. After seeing that, and living in AZ where all the trails have tons of rocks... I would not be riding one of those frames. They are awesome, however he is out over a thousand bucks now because of a rock kicking up on the trail...


----------



## Trek2.3

They are all TOO tall. If you are a man under 5'4" or a woman under 5'2" you will need a Trek 43cm frame. That is, a 1.2, 2.2 or 4.7.


----------



## kdiddy

wayneIII said:


> really? only 1.5 pounds ligher for the ulitimate vs the pro? THat is a lot of money to spend between the two bikes to only shave off 1.5 pounds if that is the truth.
> 
> kdiddy- where do you have a breakdown of the weight of entire group sets (ultegra vs red)? I have been trying to find this and short of adding up every single piece, have not been able to find it.
> 
> i already have my 2010 presidio on order...ill let you guys now how that bike turns out!


That's the way shaving weight off already light parts works - it's very expensive to drop a little weight. $1/gram saved is a good benchmark, and it only get's more expensive from there.
I put together a spreadsheet with posted weights from Shimano and SRAM, as well as a few for Bontrager to figure out what made sense from a $ / gram standpoint. With that in mind, Rival is the clear winner, though personal preference of Shimano vs SRAM shifting feel and ergonomics would probably be a better way to decide.


----------



## wayneIII

kdiddy- care to share your spreadsheat?


----------



## kdiddy

M 6.5	Red	Force	Rival	DA	Ultegra SL	105	Ult 6700	
shift / lever	280	303	320	379	447	500	445	
RD	153	178	188	166	200	221	190	
FD	58	88	88	67	89	95	89	
Crank	760	791	830	725	788	833	785	
BB 
Brake	265	280	287	293	320	359	317	
Cassette	160	210	220	163	217	219	208	
Total m (g)	1676	1850	1933	1793	2061	2227	2034	
M savings	358	184	101	241	-27	-193	0	
cost $	-304.5	-1459.5	-1827	0	-1564.49 -1564.5	
normalized	1259.99	104.99	-262.51	1564.49	0 -0.01	
$/gram	3.27	0.50	-2.05	5.84	0.00 0.00	

I was trying to compare different specs on a Madone on the project one site, so that's where the prices come from. I can't rememember what cassette or crank type i used for the weights. It's a starting point.


----------



## tamen00

Trek2.3 said:


> They are all TOO tall. If you are a man under 5'4" or a woman under 5'2" you will need a Trek 43cm frame. That is, a 1.2, 2.2 or 4.7.


Huh? kind of odd reply. Anyway, not all bikes will fit all riders, thats just the way it works. If you are a really short man or really short woman this bike might not work and one of the low end treks you mentioned might, but I am not sure how this is related to this thread.


----------



## wayneIII

kdiddy- thanks for the effort, although i have no idea what all those numbers mean. . 

Still if you are correct and cronus pro is only 1.5 lbs heavier than the ultimate,, and it does look like you have done your research on this, I dont really know how anybody can justify the extra cost. Even at a pro deal price which Im guessing some of you are getting I dont think its justified. 

If i want to lose 1.5 pounds ill go take a ****...much cheaper! 

ill still prob end up getting one of these, thanks for all the replies...keep them coming. It is a struggle with fisher's though lately because all of the time and effort required to get the damn things to work how they are suppose to right out of the box. seems to take months. Somtimes I wonder if it is worth it.


----------



## kdiddy

The numbers in my spreadsheet didn't copy into the thread very well. PM me with an email address if you want the spreadsheet.


----------



## wisgliebau

The 1.5 pounds seemed like an unbelievably low difference between the two models, so I took the liberty to do an Excel spreadsheet myself. I input the exact weights from the SRAM and Shimano websites for the group set items detailed in the build-spec sheets for the Cronus Ultimate and Pro. I also took the weights of the Bontrager X Lite rims and the Lites, the handlebars, stems and seat posts (using the same size for each example). The tires and saddle, I figure, are disposable so I didn't count those.

The difference was 1.58 pounds, or 718 grams! Unbelievable. Shimano did a really smashing job with the new Ultegra 6700 grouppo if it can maintain such a competitive weight. This would make the 56 Cronus Pro approximately a 16.5 pound bicycle (pre-pedals)! This is a more competitive weight than comparable Madones or Specialized Tarmacs in the same price range.

Viva le Fisher. Sorry I doubted you, Kdiddy!


----------



## mtbkr1030

The comfort that you get from the Carbon bars, stem, etc make for a GREAT ride. I am glad to say that I haven't experienced any creaks from the bike for the last 200+ miles.................I'm looking forward to my NEW 2010 Gary Fisher Superfly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It should be here in mid-Feb!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now get out and ride!


Tom


----------



## wayneIII

Kditty's word is law I have learned!

Even with a screaming deal, im still having a hard time justifying the ultimate over the pro. Im going to wait until I get my presidio and see how much I like sram shifting first. ( I assume so, but dont know...does the sram red shift the same as rival?)

mtbkr- enjoy the s-fly, its a sweeet bike when its working. Why no s fly 100 though?


----------



## mtbkr1030

It's my 1st time using SRAM. Luv it so far. I got on a Superfly 100 the other day and I just didn't like the way it felt. I ride a Singlespeed right now on the trails, but I borrowed a friend's Superfly last week and I like that I can keep it in one gear and ride it like my singlespeed and have the option of gears if I need them.

Tom


----------



## wisgliebau

Wayne, I haven't personally ridden SRAM, but I sit around in my local shop a lot and last year's shop team riders opted for Red over Dura Ace in several cases, mainly because of weight savings. The owner of the shop can't stand working on SRAM because he's constantly got to tinker with the Red shifting. It's super delicate and people seem to need tune-ups a lot more than their fellow Shimano riders.

SRAM's Red and Rival share the same shifting system, but supposedly, from reading numerous reviews, the lower-end Rival actually shifts more reliably (over extended periods of use) because the technology trickle down doesn't get hindered by funky weight-saving odds and ends that mess with the mechanical bits. The Red still has a much more flawless and controlled shifting pattern when in use, but the problem is it's long-term delicacy and adjustment-prone nature. That's coming from extensive review reading and talking with some biased mechanics, though - so go ride it yourself and find out! Just figured I'd throw in ma' two cents.


----------



## wayneIII

good info the sram RED. thanks. My current Ultegra has been beyond reliable, needing tuning only every 3 years or so (no joke, with many miles on it). At this point its kind of like that old car where I want to see how long I can go without doing anything to it except oiling the chain.


----------



## wayneIII

one more question i have, can't seem to wrap my brain around how this works as I have yet to see the cronus- how is it that the stock wheels that come on the bike only work with the cronus, won't work on any other bikes, but wheels from other bikes will work fine on the cronus?


----------



## kdiddy

wayneIII said:


> one more question i have, can't seem to wrap my brain around how this works as I have yet to see the cronus- how is it that the stock wheels that come on the bike only work with the cronus, won't work on any other bikes, but wheels from other bikes will work fine on the cronus?


Take a look at the Fisher Control Column info on the Fisher site. Bottom line is that the front hub has larger end caps that may not fit into other forks. The heads in spokes and wide hub flange may cause the spokes to interfere with the fork blades on a non-FCC fork.


----------



## mtbkr1030

It's been 5 months since I bought this bike and I'm glad to say there hasn't been any creaking issues or any issues!!! 

Get this bike, you will not regret it!

Tom

Cronus Ultimate


----------



## wayneIII

yeah, Im getting this bike come springtime...just a matter of which one I get (ultimate vs pro). Been studding k-diddy's excel list like its my job! 

Glad to hear the bike is working out and thanks for the update. How many miles you have on it?


----------



## mtbkr1030

1k or so


----------



## MarvinK

It is really too bad that the bottom level Cronos doesn't come with Rival instead of 105. It'd be cheaper and lighter than the 6700 and most people with either of those models might want to swap out either of the low-end wheels.


----------



## tamen00

I have had my Chronos for a few months now and it has worked fantastic... after the initial issues in the first week or so, there has not been another issue to report and the bike just rides great! I have about 4000 miles on mine so far without a real tuneup... just need to adjust the red stuff every now and then to make sure it is not noisy!


----------



## mittenfarter

Anyone have any experience with the ion pro by fisher? I've been eyeing one, and my LBS is offering me a good deal on it. Was curious to see if anyone out there had any thoughts? I know most these posts are regarding the cronus, but figured I'd chime in and ask.

I'm new here, so hello as well.


----------



## MarvinK

Is it a 2010 or 2009? The 2010 got a new, more aggressive and stiffer design. Cool if you are racing crits or shorter fast rides--I'm not sure I'd buy it for longer rides. The 2009 is a pretty decent all-around bike... I think Fisher was still trying to find their niche.


----------



## roadmountain

I remember G-man saying his 2010 Fishers, realistically, are intended for riders 180 or 185 lbs. and over. 

Any owners disagree with this?

I'm literally afraid to test ride one since I'm afraid I may fall in love with one and these bikes are out of my price range ($1300 and below). :blush2:


----------



## kdiddy

roadmountain said:


> I remember G-man saying his 2010 Fishers, realistically, are intended for riders 180 or 185 lbs. and over.


I think they are size-specific lay-ups so maybe the larger sizes are for heavier riders. To some extent, every frame can be thought of as a spring that is tuned for a specific weight. More weight = more flex (good or bad), less weight and force would lead to less deflection.


----------



## XCal29

Thought I'd post up a picture of my Ion Pro. This is my first true road bike, I come from a mainly mtn biking background. Picked up for early season training and doing some touring rides. I have a little over 60 miles on it so far. So far I am loving it, it has a very nice relaxed ride and soaks up the bumps pretty well.


----------



## roadmountain

Fisher's 2010 lineup of road bikes debuted to some great reviews. I've been trying to find one in my size but not many shops seem to stock them. It seems like most of the retail floor space is devoted to Treks. Not surprising, but I'd still like to test ride a Fisher in the next couple of weeks if possible. 

I'm glad you like your GF.


----------



## tamen00

That is a problem in AZ as well, no bikes for anyone to see or ride. The FChronos is a fantastic bike that really needs to be ridden to be appreciated. I have loaned mine out as a "Demo" and everyone that has ridden it has ordered one so far. I have a sad day coming up soon. I have to sell my Ultimate because of a new sponsorship (but I am going to ride it as long as I can before posting it!!!) - sad in one way good in another!!! If you are in AZ and want to take my bike out, you are more than welcome to!


----------



## Trek2.3

I saw one today in aluminium. I think Fisher has got it's road bike act together, finally.


----------



## NealH

I will agree, the new Cronus is a class act. Its a little stiffer, and perhaps harsher than the new Madone, but it has a unique road feel and it exudes complete confidence in its handling. And it accelerates effortlessly. Put 25mm Vittoria Evo CX tires on it and you will have a fine riding machine. Add fenders for the wet days in the saddle - and still have a lightweight race worthy bike by any measure.


----------



## roadmountain

Hmm, I would think shorter tubes (smaller sizes) equal more stiffness. That is, unless tube diameters are spec'ed differently for each size, which I doubt they are. 

I'll just test ride a GF at the earliest possible opportunity.  



kdiddy said:


> I think they are size-specific lay-ups so maybe the larger sizes are for heavier riders. To some extent, every frame can be thought of as a spring that is tuned for a specific weight. More weight = more flex (good or bad), less weight and force would lead to less deflection.


----------



## roadmountain

I'm really eager to test ride a GF road bike. If the geometry is as good as it on his mountain bikes, it should be bliss. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thisisrandy

I test rode a 2011 GF Cronus and noticed the same issue with the creaking/croaking noise. I brought it back from the test ride and told the sales rep and mechanic and they said it was just needing some minor adjusting. I can tell you, adjusting won't fix the noise problem. The noise is coming from something that cannot be adjusted... The frame. I have a good bit of knowledge on Monococque carbon fabrication process and this is a common issue that is a tell-tell sign of weakness. I good sign of strength from Monococque carbon is silence. No noise=no problem!

The way Monococque carbon is fabricated is so the the outside or exoskeleton is the strength of the structure. Whereas carbon fiber is molded using lugs and laid with a resin coating. Therefore carbon fiber's strength comes from within and Monococque carbon's strength is more of a shell or exoskeleton. 

No discredit to Monococque though. Because when it's done properly it's stronger than Carbon fiber in some cases. Monococque is simply a cheaper way to mass produce carbon frames. 




mtbkr1030 said:


> tamen,
> 
> I have also had the same problem with the creaking issue. I didn't have it for the first two short rides, but the last 2 rides it has gotten worse. I told my local shop and they suggested riding it for a little while and then bringing it in for some tightening of the BB. No problems so far or eve with my Bonty wheels. All of my bikes have had Bontrager wheels on them and I have never had an issue at all. Please keep in touch and let me know what other issues you have with your bike.
> 
> Tom
> [email protected]
> 571-271-9600


----------



## MarvinK

i think the Fisher road pricing is really out of whack with the rest of Trek's line... Ion Pro is over $2000 for an aluminum frame with mediocre parts, and the Cronos is quite a bit more expensive than the 5-series Madone. I think Trek is just trying to phase out the Fisher line by overpricing it. Maybe there will be some good clearance sales, cause I can't see shops ordering the Fisher road bikes at their current prices.


----------



## [email protected]

*2010 GF Rail Road bike*

Any comments on Rai model? It has Shimano 2300 parts priced at $879 retail. My LBS is selling his last one for $6xx.00
should I pull the trigger or go for Trek 2.1? The price difference is double and thats why I am thinking about GF. But if this is a crappy model (Rail), I will go for 2.1.


----------



## illuminatironin

Hi Guys, I know I am coming a little late to the party. But, better late than never right? I have a chance to pick up a 2010 Ultimate that looks to be a one off Team Subaru build. It has Sram Force group all carbon goodies. It is listed at 2500. I am a little concerned about the geo and the double tap of the Force (takes a little getting used to). I have a Sprint with Ultegra now. But, am in love with the Cronus. I guess my concern is long days in the saddle with the aggressive geo. I did test ride a Bianchi Infinito that was slightly more comfortable but isn't the Cronus. I currently do not race and just have started group rides. I want to start training for Duo's and think the Fisher would be better for racing but the Bianchi would be better for training. I am confused because from everything I've read people are very passionate about both. One thing about the Bianchi is it had carbon chainstays into AL lugs. Not sure if that is a big deal. But I concerned about weak spots in the frame. I am a short but a little bit heavier rider. I did look at the Colnago CLX 3.0 the other day pretty bike but it is way more expensive than either of these two. Plus I didn't ride it. Did see a good deal on a Wilier Izoard on Comp Cyclist the other day but keep going back to the Fisher/Bianchi.


----------



## tamen00

Get the Fiaher - very nice bike!!! I sent you an email with some thoughts as well... If you do not receive it post here and I will contact you!!

Thanks,

Tom


----------

